# Channel 498: Failure; Multiswitch/Setup question



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... this is just me, taking a first stab, while I am waiting for some updates...

For those of you with failures, or inconsitant results with 498....

Are you setup in a "PASSIVE" enviornment.

What this means is:

1) You are directly connected to your dish
or
2) You are connected to a WB68 multiswitch

My setup is with an SWM, which is an ACTIVE enviornment (in this definition), as the SWM is DC powered, and is locking the dish to the transponders all the time.

Same would be for the WB616 (the 16 port Zinwell) or someone with a Sonora Signal Locker.

If you are in a PASSIVE structure, as noted above.

Post, a description of what your enviornment is like.
The length of your cables between your BOX, multiswitch, dish


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

4 HR20's. All with Gray/Black 498.

AT9 & International Dish with 80' Quad Sheilded RG6 to 5 splitters.

WB616 running 2 HR20's. Cables to HR20's are about 40 - 50 ft.

SWM5 Running 2 HR20's. 1 HR20 on each port (no splitters).


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay...

For any of the failure votes: Please describe your setup...

Including models of multiswitches (especially for those of you still failing on ACTIVE connections)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

AlbertZeroK said:


> 4 HR20's. All with Gray/Black 498.
> 
> AT9 & International Dish with 80' Quad Sheilded RG6 to 5 splitters.
> 
> ...


Did you switch back to your original splitters? 
Or are you using the new/special splitter DirecTV sent to you?

What happens if you bypass the splitters (As test) and hook the WB616 or the SWM directly to the dishes.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

498 came in fine for me between 6:05-7:00 AM this morning (I'm at work now). I have HR20-100 on software 0x18A, both tuners enabled, BBCs connected directly to the back of the HR20, Slimline dish with 2 cables running directly to the HR20 (no external multiswitch). HR20 connected to TV via HDMI. Cable runs are about 50-75 feet. Signal strength was 91 or higher on all 16 transponders this morning. Buffalo, NY.


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

I had both H20-600's pass, and one HR20-700 pass. The one HR20-700 that didn't pass (got only a gray screen on both tuners) is the first one described in my signature, fed from the 616 multiswitch.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

WB68, 50' or less runs, problem when it occurs appears on all outputs and modes.
H20 has been consistently OK. One HR20 has had a problem at times. Switched B-band converters and got the slide. Later on this same box, got blank screen. Good signal strength on both tuners. Inconsistent on one HR20 only.


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

Consistent fail, gray screen, passive setup

One HR20-700 with two inputs directly connected to 5lnb antenna, no switch, BBC correctly connected directly to receiver, RG6 cables <25 ft.


----------



## Skins Fan (Sep 18, 2007)

Just H20-100 connected directly to AT9. BBC installed and had the OK message on the 499.

HD Access verified

BUT! no signal on 103b odd tps, 60's -70's on evens------95's & above on other sats.

498 still has searching for signal code 771. Can't get 499 at all

Located in central Md.


----------



## StanO (Sep 13, 2007)

Slimline 5lnb
HR20-700, Native 'On'
Two tuners with 84-96 signal strengths on both
BBC's connected correctly, 499 showed 721
Have had all the new hits in the 'recent activity page'
Direct connect to dish
No more than 35 feet from receiver to dish

Tunes to 498 @ 720p resolution with black screen


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

slimline 5lnb
HR20-700 with Ox18a (last updated 8/28) 
zinwell 68 switch
BBC on both tuners
OTA seperate cable 
about 8 feet between dish and switch 
maybe 40 or so feet between switch and rcvr.
Rcvr is set to native on and connected to TV W/ HDMI (did test with component cable and native off/forced resolution) 

I tried all the troubleshooting posts including changing the channels, recording 2 channels and switching, forced resolution, switching from HDMI to component, resetting services, repeating guided setup, hard reset etc... still nothing but a black screen on 498. Test channels 480 and 481 both show confirmed working for the BBC's

16 transponders for 103(b) all above 88. 
The test channel (499) worked fine for me saying searching for signal as it was supposed to, but it is no longer available...

My account does show the recent changes everyone is talking about with HD fees and credits on the 15th

Tuning to 498 I get a resolution of 720P and the title bar shows a DD audio signal although my audio rcvr shows no signal at all and the screen is simply black.

Hope this helps you out Earl and thanks for your efforts


----------



## lackatrack (Jul 18, 2007)

Failed, grey screen. HR20-100 with two lines straight to slimline dish. Approx. 40ft. of cable.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Did you switch back to your original splitters?
> Or are you using the new/special splitter DirecTV sent to you?
> 
> What happens if you bypass the splitters (As test) and hook the WB616 or the SWM directly to the dishes.


I am using the new/special DirecTV splitter they sent me.

I don't have the time to take out the splitter, but maybe this afternoon....


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I didn't vote because I am getting two different results.

My 2 HR20's are not getting anything but the gray/black screen. My H20 is getting 498 through a WB616 just fine.

One HR20 is being fed by WB616 >> SWM5, the other directly from the WB616 with BBC's connected. I also have a couple more BBC's which I may swap out.



I have another HR20 in a box and may give it a try later this afternoon


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

HR20- 100 NR
WB68
Slimline 5lnb
Dish to WB - 25ft
WB to HR20 - 8ft
HR20 to TV - HDMI and Component
NAtive ON.
Premier Package and HD Access.
No OTA
No Locals HD. SD only.
Signals 89-97 on both tuners
People 90m west and 45m east of me are reporting ok so not coverage issue.
Edit: someone in my town (less than 1m away is now reporting he has the slide so not coverage).
BBCs Rev2. connected directly to receiver.
No other H series receivers.
HR20 is networked and has media share working. 

Blank screen at 720p. 

499 always gave searching for signal. Have the HD $0 charges on the account for StarzHD etc day before my bill. Did not get the HD Access charge and credit but thought it was because my bill came out the same day as the StarzHD charges etc. Had at least 3 calls from D* about the BBCs and being ready.

Tried:
498. Channel Up, Channel Up, 498 (changes tuner). 70, 71, 498. 72,72, 498. 229,230, 498. Record SD, 498. Record HD, 498. Record SD, Record SD, 498 (cancel 1 recording). Record HD, Record HD, 498 (cancel 1 recording). Menu Reset dash. RBR. Refresh Services on D* site.

Also tried native off. Native on 1080i only. Channeled up and directly entered 498. Tried from Guide HD filter.

Always get correct resolution when tune to channel (480i/720p/1080i). Blank screen on 498 gives me 720p no matter what resolution I came from.
__________________


----------



## JacknJuls (Dec 14, 2006)

Black screen, passive setup. HR20-700 with two direct inputs to 5lnb antenna, no switch, BBC connected directly to receiver, RG6 cables <50 ft.


----------



## old7 (Dec 1, 2005)

I have 2 HR20-700s and both succeed on one tuner and fail on the other. Both tuners on both DVRs show mostly 90s and a some high 80s on 103(b).

My setup:

Slimline AU9 ---> Sonora HRPID1422 ---> four 4-way splitters

One leg from each splitter feeds: WB616 (family room), WB68 (master bedroom) and WB68 (office). 

Cable lengths: 

Slimline to Sonora HRPID1422 approximately 20 ft.
Sonora HRPID1422 to splitters approximately 1.5 ft.
Splitters to WB616 approximately 25 ft.
splitters to WB68 (master bed) approximately 35 ft.
splitters to WB68 (office) approximately 15 ft.
WB616 to HR20-700s approximately 5 ft.

OTA is NOT connected to either HR20-700. I do have OTA on both HR10-250s, but all lines for OTA are separate, direct feeds and not mixed or diplexed with the sat feeds.

Both HR20-700s are in the family room. All 4 BBCs are connected directly to the HR20-700s. The WB68s in the other rooms are for later additions.


----------



## GenoV (Sep 12, 2007)

Skins Fan said:


> BUT! no signal on 103b odd tps, 60's -70's on evens------95's & above on other sats.


Tom R. has posted that this seems to be a 'bad cable' issue...see this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99927


----------



## drewx420 (Sep 9, 2006)

2 HR20
Slimline 5lnb
Z WB68 
Approx 50' dish to switch
10' switch to units
16 transponders on 103b all 95+
499 worked on both previously
Recent account changes on DTV on 14th

Got intermitent congrats screen on one DVR this morning but cannot get it back. Second never has gotten it. 

Tried all posted tips to switch tuners and channel up and down. 

Installed new (*tv sent)) bbc's with no effect.

Menu Restart on both.


----------



## SoCool (Feb 16, 2007)

No failure at this time. Connected to a WB68, two HR20's both receive 498.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

I have both situations. I have the AT9 to a WB68 and a SMW ran in parallel. This run is about 25 feet. Then two of the HR20's are on a WB68 and one is on the SWM5. The runs for 1 HR20 on the WB68 and one on the SWM are about 40 feet. The other HR20 is about a 25 foot run from the WB68. On all three I get a black screen on 498. No Message


----------



## tandp74 (Jun 12, 2007)

WB68
<20' from slimline to WB68
<50' from WB68 to BBCs on HR20-100 (only HD receiver I own)
BBCs connected and oriented properly - got SFS on 499 previously
80s & 90s on 103b signal testing
CH. 498 = black screen


----------



## oldfantom (Mar 13, 2006)

Fail/Inconsistent
Gray screen, sometimes can get slide by channel up channel down.

Slimline, ~75' run to multiswitch WB68, 6' from switch to plate. 6' from plate to B-Band, HR20-700, 6'HDMI to Mitsubishi 62" Rear projection LCD.


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

I’m in a “Passive” setup. I’m connected through a WB68 multiswitch. There are 4 coaxial cables running from the Slimline dish to the WB68. The length of the 4 cable runs is about 50 to 60ft for each cable to the WB68. 4 of the outputs on WB68 are connected to the cable company’s coaxial wires which run into the cable outlets in my townhome. The H20 upstairs in the master bedroom is connected to the one coaxial wall outlet in the MB with about a 4ft long piece of coaxial cable. The SD RCA Tivo in the spare bedroom/office has one input connected to the one coaxial wall outlet in the room with about a 6ft long piece of coaxial cable. The second input is connected with about a 10ft long coaxial cable coming directly from an output on the WB 68 going directly into a coaxial “flatwire” through the upstairs window with another 50ft cable connected to the other end of the “flatwire”going directly to the second input on the Tivo. 

Downstairs is where the HR20 is. It is connected to the two coaxial wall outlets in the living room. One of the coaxial cables running to the HR20 is about 46ft long from one wall outlet and the second coaxial run is about 30ft long from the second wall outlet. Both cables are contained in Hellerman Tyton surface raceways. The HR20 is also connected to my home network.

As I posted earlier, the H20 upstairs does recieve the slide on channel 498. The HR20 downstairs has a "searching for signal 771" gray screen on channel 498.

Software version is 0x18a on the HR20 and whatever the last national software release for the H20 was on the H20.


----------



## bjamin82 (Sep 4, 2007)

Indiana627 said:


> 498 came in fine for me between 6:05-7:00 AM this morning (I'm at work now). I have HR20-100 on software 0x18A, both tuners enabled, BBCs connected directly to the back of the HR20, Slimline dish with 2 cables running directly to the HR20 (no external multiswitch). HR20 connected to TV via HDMI. Cable runs are about 50-75 feet. Signal strength was 91 or higher on all 16 transponders this morning. Buffalo, NY.


Basically the same setup, shorter cable runs.... 97 or higher on all 16 transponders this morning, I actually get 100 on 3 transponders... Fort Lauderdale, FL


----------



## colel83 (Dec 14, 2006)

Slimline dish connected straight to both tuners on HR20-100 (50' cable runs)
I get the congratulations screen on one tuner and a blank screen on the other. Used the Record 2 channels and change to 498 stop one recording....
All transponders in the 90's for both tuners on 103b.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

1 HR20+BBCs & connected to internet w/ ethernet link/SlimLine/WB68 [ie, PASSIVE] setup - gray screen.

5-6 foot wires from LNB to WB68 and been awhile on cable runs from MS to HR20, but I _believe_ one is 75' and the other is 100'. Both signal meters register pretty much exactly the same; mid-high 90s on both tuners on 103b.

EDIT - Software version = 0x18a (updated on 8/28).


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

AlbertZeroK said:


> 4 HR20's. All with Gray/Black 498.
> 
> AT9 & International Dish with 80' Quad Sheilded RG6 to 5 splitters.
> 
> ...


Are the HR20s -700 or -100 ?

bob


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

Tried 498, then 72, then 73, then back to 498 - still black screen on closer one and grey on other, two dif. types of TV's though.

Tried rebooting, then 498 - still blank screen

Tried refreshing services (and yes, the charges are on the statement) - still blank screen.

Tried recording two channels at once and then 498 - still blank screen.

I have *zinwell 8x6 multi switch* on side of house first hr20 is about 17ft from sw. and 2nd hr20 about 35 ft from sw.
Sat AT9 sidecar 5lnb mounted on workshop 25-35bft from switch

I have 88 and up on 103b signals 16 0f them rest are N/A. green signal meter is 95-98 on both tuners

2nd box after finageling with it started recieving slide show, so I tried switching BBC's with main hr20-700 did not work, tried swapping boxes still nothing.

I was getting all proper searching for signal on ch 499 when it was up.

I have 3 other boxes around the house but dont get hd or use 2 wires.


----------



## edmartin (Nov 15, 2006)

I get a blcak screen & the "searching" box (just like I used to get on 499) on 498. I am running with native "on" and when I go to 498, it does switch to 720.

I believe my issue (thanks to Tom for the lead) is related to an improper D* install on my muti-switch, though. I do not have (nor have I ever had) any signals on any odd-numbered TP on 103(b). I get 90+ on every even-numbered TP, though. Tom's suggestion was a bad cable or connection on 1 of the multiswitch inputs.

D* service is schedule to be at my house Saturday AM to (hopefully) address this.


----------



## dbmaven (May 29, 2004)

Full Passive Environment - *Channel 498 consistently works properly*

5 LNB Slimline
~ 14 feet ~
Zinwell WB68 multiswitch
~50 feet ~
Rev 3 BBC
HR20-100 (one line/one tuner only at this time) Software = current National release

Multiswitch also feeds 2 R15-500's, both tuners on both units in use.


----------



## Xmaniac (Aug 16, 2007)

Passive
Slimline dish
zinwell not sure of switch number (at work)
hr20-100 grey screen 40' cable from dish got it to work once never again
hr20-700 grey screen 80' cable from dish never got it to work

both have x18a (dont know the exact because at work but i dont download the CE)
not getting "searching for signal" on 498
when 499 was up got "searching for signal"

thanks for any help


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

How about adding your software version to setup descriptions for comparison!


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

I have the following:
HR20-700 to SWM5, cascaded below a WB68. No problem with 498.
HR20-100 to same SWM5. Grey screen on 498, both tuners. Have tried all suggested fixes.
H20-600 to WB68. No problem with 498.
H21-200 to SWM5. No problem with 498.

The two HR20s are currently both connected to the same TV using component. All receivers give the same signal strength (92-98) on all the active 103(b) transponders. WB68/SWM5 is located about 35 ft from the two HR20s, and then about 40 ft to the dish.

All receivers/bbcs passed the 499 test when it was available.


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... this is just me, taking a first stab, while I am waiting for some updates...
> 
> For those of you with failures, or inconsitant results with 498....
> 
> ...


Earl,

SW version may also be something that would be useful to track?

Bob


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

old style 5 lnb, HR20 100 and 700, zinwell 68, bbcs at back of receivers, both saying SFS.


----------



## jhutt75 (Apr 15, 2007)

Passive setup. No multiswitch between the dish and HR-20. I'd estimate a 35 foot run between dish and HR-20.

Software version 0x18a.


----------



## timmy1376 (Aug 4, 2003)

HR20-100 connected directly to the dish. 88 or greater on all transponders on 103b on both tuners

Black screen on 498


----------



## jfuchtm (Aug 22, 2007)

Grey only HD20-100 less than 50' RG6 103b lowest 83 highest 95 passive Slimline


----------



## cmkratt (Dec 7, 2006)

Two HR20-700s with both inputs on each wired directly to a 5-lnb dish (passive). All cable runs are 25' to 50'. 498 is tuning in fine, but I only see a black screen. 103(b) signal strength ranges mid 80s - mid 90s. I had some extra B-band converters and tried swapping those out, but no success.


----------



## nelgwoltrap (Oct 30, 2006)

Black Screen. HR20 connected directly to slimline dish with two cables and BBC's. No multiswitches. Checked BBC's by tuning in channel 499 and they were ok. DVR connected to TV with HDMI cable. Software version 0x18a. Cable run less than 75'.


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll Edit if more info needed
Passive
Slimline to Zinwell WB68, NO SWM
2 HR20-700 both 0x19a, both passed BBC ch499 test
#1, 2ft from WB68
#2 30ft " "
#1 Receives 499 slide ok
#2 Black Screen
#1 Sammy plasma HDMI 720P
#2 Sammy LCD HDMI 1080P
Both set to Native Off
#2 reset via menu once and unpluged once
Signal: Both units and both tuners are @ 86-95 (mostly 90+)
Both passed the ch 480/481 test. still no slide screen on #2
DMA: Moline, Rock Island, Davenport
Locals via OTA
BBCs: Rev. 2


----------



## jhutt75 (Apr 15, 2007)

jhutt75 said:


> Passive setup. No multiswitch between the dish and HR-20. I'd estimate a 35 foot run between dish and HR-20.
> 
> Software version 0x18a.


Nevermind for me, the congrats screen just started showing up.


----------



## Bigguy (Jan 21, 2004)

Have black Screen on 498 
I have anHR20-700 and HTiVO
slimline dish less than 50ft from dish to receivers
national software release 
No splitters or switches
Tried all the methods described and still no 498
BBC rev3 (swapped out older ones that were working on channel 499)
103(b) 93 and above


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

I get the black screen:

Slimline dish
~ 25 ft to grounding block (not a multiswitch)
~ 10 ft to HR20-700 running NR software
HDMI connection to Sumsung 4665 46" LCD @ 1080i / Not Native
TOSLink from HR20 to Receiver
BBC rev2 installed correctly on both tuners
No diplex, OTA line is run seperately directly to HR20
OTA is powered to the antenna and I have surge suppression between the Antenna and the HR20, no such suppression from dish to HR20 though.


----------



## Skins Fan (Sep 18, 2007)

GenoV said:


> Tom R. has posted that this seems to be a 'bad cable' issue...see this thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=99927


Tech just left, checked everything, re-aligned dish, picked up a couple of points on all other sats and about 10 points on 103a&b ----still no odds on the 103. Next step is to try another H20 that is known to get the 103's and Congrats message. If that doesn't work then the AT9 will be replaced with the slimline. If that doesn't work, I going to the most basic plan *D has and will watch OTA HD.


----------



## jhutt75 (Apr 15, 2007)

jhutt75 said:


> Nevermind for me, the congrats screen just started showing up.


And now I no longer have the screen. I'm back to the black screen.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

I notice some have 0x19a and I am at 0x18a, is there a way to force an update?


----------



## m_jraj (Oct 11, 2006)

Passive; Zinwell 6x8; Tuner 1 - success; Tuner 2 - signal meter shows 0 for 103 b.

Switched lines into HR20; Tuner 1 shows zeros

Switched b-band converters; Tuner 2 shows zeros - so appears to be bad b-band converter.


----------



## garydean (Sep 1, 2004)

Failure. Ch. 498 = Black Screen (720p)

My Setup:
Receiver: HR20-700 with 0x18a
Tuners In Use: 2
Switch: Zinwell WB68
Dish: Slimline
BBCs Installed: Yes
RG6 Length from Receiver to Switch: 10'
RG6 Length from Switch to Dish: 30'


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

HD30TV said:


> I notice some have 0x19a and I am at 0x18a, is there a way to force an update?


Upcoming CE announcement thread 
http://www.dbstalk.com/announcement.php?f=119&a=114


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

colel83 said:


> Slimline dish connected straight to both tuners on HR20-100 (50' cable runs)
> I get the congratulations screen on one tuner and a blank screen on the other. Used the Record 2 channels and change to 498 stop one recording....
> All transponders in the 90's for both tuners on 103b.


Same set up as mine. Except I get reduced readings on Tuner 2 on 103b. Thats the tuner I'm getting the black screen on. Good thing I ordered new BBCs. I have the AU9 dish...(The 1st gen one)


----------



## minterca (Feb 14, 2007)

Failure. Ch. 498 = GreyScreen 1080i

My Setup:
Receiver: HR20-100 with 0x18a
Tuners In Use: 2
Switch: Zinwell WB68
Dish: Slimline
BBCs Installed: Yes
RG6 Length from Receiver to Switch: 55'
RG6 Length from Switch to Dish: 30'


----------



## The_Geyser (Nov 21, 2005)

No trouble.

I have an HR20 and a Tivo unit going straight to the dish. The cable is about 50'. I have the new Rev 3 BBC's.


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

Quote:
Originally Posted by dkgator 
Blank grey screen on HR20-700 in Pensacola FL. 
103B signals all in the upper 90s. I am not running the latest CE but I will be tonight. Currently on 0x18a.

My profile has been updated:
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7423 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7423 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7423 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/12/2007 xxxxxxxx7423 HD Access $9.99 $1.32 

I have a Slimline Dish running ft of quad sheild to a zinwell wb616 switch. From the Switch I am currently running 1 HR20-700 and two tivo DVRs. The runs from the switch to the HR20-700 are about 50ftof quad shield.

Current signal strength on 103b
98 98 97 96 97 97 95 95
97 96 95 95 97 97 n/a n/a
99 n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a
n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/a n/A

Local HD not active here yet so I am using OTA. The OTA is connected on its own quad shield run. There are no diplexers.


I have tried RBR, Website receiver refresh, recording two programs etc... I am at work now but will try the native "fix" when I get home.


----------



## kirkusinnc (Apr 24, 2006)

1 HR20 -700 -- 75 foot run
1 H20-600 - 60 foot run
1 H20-100 - 30 foot run
All connected to 5 LNB Slimline via WB68

See the slide on 498 w/o problems on all three....


----------



## colel83 (Dec 14, 2006)

When I get the blank screen on one of my tuners I turn off the hr20-100 and turn it back on and there is the congrats screen. I have tried this multiple times and it has worked every time. Very weird!


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

No problems with 498 on any receivers.

Setup Active and Passive.

AT9 split to SWM5 and WB68 using Skywalker SKY 23302D 5-2300MHz splitters
About 40' from dish to Multiswitches
15' to 20" from Multiswithes to receivers
Latest CE on all receivers
No OTA connections

Passive:
HR20-700 (Two cables) and H20-100 connected to WB68
BBC's attached
No problems

Active:
2 HR20-700's connected to SWM5
No problems

Account details updated.

EDIT: Test on Channel 480-481 OK

See: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100070


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

colel83 said:


> When I get the blank screen on one of my tuners I turn off the hr20-100 and turn it back on and there is the congrats screen. I have tried this multiple times and it has worked every time. Very weird!


No go here.


----------



## griz (Mar 9, 2007)

AU9 Slimline 
Zinwell WB68

HR20-700 with latest CE to DLP via HDMI, native off : WORK FINE!
has 2 inputs

HR20-700 with latest CE to Plasma via HDMI, native off: GRAY SCREEN
only had 1 input (I haven't tried swapping the BBC yet)

Both cable runs should be pretty close to the same.
Transponders show about the same numbers on both HR20's.


----------



## Med 28 (Sep 4, 2007)

HR20-700 ox18a
30-40" dish to WB 616
20" to Hr20


----------



## r1ga (Apr 4, 2006)

I am not up to speed on switches etc. There are 4 cables coming out of my slimline 5LNB dish. 2 go to bedrooms & 2 go to my HR20. Does this mean I have a straight-thru connection to my HR20?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

griz said:


> AU9 Slimline
> Zinwell WB68
> 
> HR20-700 with latest CE to DLP via HDMI, native off : WORK FINE!
> ...


This is a real stretch, but which of your receivers is your PRIMARY receiver, the one that works or the one that does not. You can go to the website and check to see which one is the Primary.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

ACTIVE environment- no failures or inconsistency’s , slim line dish 130 feet to Sonora HRPID1422, connected to 4 2-way power blocking splitters, connected to 2 wb68’s connect to 2 HR20’s, 1 HR-15, 2 DVR10’s and then 3 legacy RCA’s.


----------



## griz (Mar 9, 2007)

lwilli201 said:


> This is a real stretch, but which of your receivers is your PRIMARY receiver, the one that works or the one that does not. You can go to the website and check to see which one is the Primary.


The one that's working is listed as Primary.


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

lwilli201 said:


> This is a real stretch, but which of your receivers is your PRIMARY receiver, the one that works or the one that does not. You can go to the website and check to see which one is the Primary.


I just called and made my HR20 primary, we will see if it makes a difference when I get home.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

r1ga said:


> I am not up to speed on switches etc. There are 4 cables coming out of my slimline 5LNB dish. 2 go to bedrooms & 2 go to my HR20. Does this mean I have a straight-thru connection to my HR20?


Yes


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

AU6 Slimline direct to HR20-700 running 0x19a. Other two lines to HR10-250.
Component to TV. 1080 only res. selected ad set to native on. Sig TP 12 88 all others over 90. Can get slide with a few ch up down. Have now found that if I tune to 498 and get gray screen if I power off then on slide is there. I have done this at least 75 times and the slide is there each and every time.

Now have also found that if I tune to 498 get gray screen hit pause slide pops up. Much faster way to see slide. More indication of a timing problem?

New test channels 480 and 481 indicate all is A-OK.


----------



## TimeShifter (Dec 27, 2005)

One more situation to add to the mix.

This morning:

Slimline --> Zinwell SAM-6802 --> HR20 --> Ch 498 Congrats message.

After a visit from Directv this morning to swap out my multi-switch:

Slimline --> Zinwell WB68--> HR20 --> Ch 498 Gray screen.

Changing channels did nothing to fix it. After restarting, I was back to the Congrats message.


----------



## robj (Sep 1, 2007)

Passive setup, very simple:

Slimline ---> BBC ---> HR20-700 (running 0x19a)

I don't know how long the cable run is.

Ch. 498 looks fine (I get the congrats msg)

signal strength on 103b is low though - 60's on odd tp's, 40's on even tp's, so we'll see what happens when they start broadcasting actual moving pictures 

Had D* come out yesterday to adjust the dish. The tech *refused* to spend any time checking/optimizing the 103b readings - said there were no channels there and none coming before the end of the year (obviously he was not very well informed)


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

No problems across 4 tuners (1 HR20, two H20-600). Longest run 50 feet to WB68, then 125 feet from WB68 to dish. Passive setup, obviously, all boxes set to fixed output, one 1080i, and two 720p (one component, and two HDMI)


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

I get the gray screen as well.

I have a slimline dish with runs straight to the hr20(< 30ft) and hr10-250(<50ft)
I did get the searching for signal on 499 for both tuners. I am running the latest CE on the hr20. Its hooked up via component to the my Visio 32 inch LCD. When I run sat setup if will also fail on 99 even though I get 0 89 0 0 0 85. I don't have locals in HD via Satellite.

103 b signals as follows:
80 92 76 91 77 88 75 89
77 87 76 86 79 89
88 95


----------



## marksman (Dec 23, 2006)

My whole situation is confusing.

I have 3 boxes.

Box 1 has the congratulations message on 498. It also has decent signals across 103b.

Box 2 has the congratulations message on 498. It has fair signals on 103b for like 1,3, 5 etc.

Box 3 gets the searching for satellite signal 2. I have not been able to check the signals on that box. I also believe this box may have a diplexer on it that I need to move/remove.

I have no idea what kind of switch I have. It was installed back in January when the 5-lNB dish and the first hr20 was installed.

I did not vote, because right now I have one box that works that I am confident will actually work. I have one box that it says it will work which I am not confident it will work, and I have one that is not currently working, but I think I may be able to get working. I am assuiming because of box 1 that I have the right switch and my cabling from the dish to the switch is okay.


----------



## quadbill (Jan 12, 2007)

2 hr20-700's, 0x19a, one networked, one not networked, both listed as secondary, not sure what multiswitch, hdmi, native on, passive, cable length varies

networked hr20 i get congrats slide
non-networked hr20 black screen just channel banner


----------



## heaphus (Oct 30, 2006)

Black screen on both tuners.


Receiver: HR20-100
Dish: Slimline
Switch: None 
Cable length: < 100'
BBCs Installed: Yes
103(b) transponders: 88-97
Previous success on 499: Yes

Also, I've had recent HD charge activity on my account. 
Tried refreshing my account.
Tried rebooting.
Tried the record two channels trick.
All to no avail.


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

All feeds from a Zinwell 6x8.

2 HR20s: I get the Congrats slide on 3 tuners.
On the 4th tuner a get a gray screen with the searching for satellite message.
Checking the sat signal, I have one tuner with zeroes on 103b. Could this be a bad BBC? I know I was previously getting the "searching for sat" on all tuners on Ch 499 (which was the good sign); I thought I had checked signal strength on all tuners, but perhaps not. On the three tuners that congratulate me, 103b in the 70s.

1 H20--searching for sat on a black screen on 498. Zeroes for signal strength. Previously passed the Ch 499 test. The signal to the H20 (unlike the 4 HR20 feeds) in diplexed with OTA, so I had presumed that was the reason for the zeroes. (But I would have thought if there was no signal, I shouldn't have gotten a positive message on ch 499.) The OTA comes from a signal amp, to a splitter, and then into 4 separate diplexers. (The other 3 feed SD sets, and are not an issue at the moment.) Last week I removed the OTA feed from the diplexer, but still didn't get signal strength. (The sat signal is still fed through the diplexer, but isn't diplexed with anything.) I figure I'll have to disconnect the diplexers one by one (they're not labeled) till I find the one feeding the H20.

In sum: I'll order a new BBC for the affected tuner on HR20, and deal with the diplexers for the H20. 

Is there anything else I should be doing for this?


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

griz said:


> The one that's working is listed as Primary.


Thanks for the reply.


----------



## cap11 (Aug 4, 2007)

I have a passive set up. My cable run is around 50 foot. I have the slimline dish.

My primary receiver is the HR-20 and all I get on Ch. 498 is a black screen. I tried both tuners with the same results. My secondary receiver is a H-20 and I get the "Congratulartions" screen on it. This secondary receiver has about an extra 20 foot run of cable so around 70 foot total.

Previously I was getting the "searching for satellite" signal on Ch. 499 on both of my receivers.


----------



## james2006 (Oct 11, 2004)

I am getting inconsistent results with 498. I got nothing the first time a tuned to it, but left the channel on, and it just popped up about 3-5 minutes later. I then checked satellite signals on 103(b), and came back to find another black screen. About 30 seconds later it popped up again. Next, I watched a recorded program, only to return to live tv to find another black screen. It was still black 10 minutes later...I changed to another channel, then typed in 498 and it popped up immediately .

I am on the last national release. About 40-50 ft run from dish to multi switch, and about 100-125 ft from switch to hr20-700. I am using a wb616, powered multi-switch...cables are about 10 months old. Signal levels are are between 79 and 96, with the great majority being high 80's.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

Before installer came today, both H20's worked.

However, I swapped out one of those H20's for my new HR20-100S. The new HR20 shows a black screen. When I change the setting in the menu for the side bar color, the color of this screen also changes to whatever the sidebar color is.

From dish to grounding block = about 65'
Cables from block to receiver = about 40'
Slimline dish
no multiswitch - just a grounding block (if that's not the right term, it's got four lines coming in to a grounded part that you can connect four lines to without splitting)
Signal strengths in the mid 90s, with a few transponders on the new sat at 87 or higher.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Fail: slimline 
HR20-700 xo18a
zinweller wb68
less than 20ft from switch
tried native on and off doesn't matter
gray screen.......tried doing the switch channel thing earl desribed too
all transponder signal above 88


----------



## badgerdave (Dec 15, 2006)

Congratulations screen.

Hr20-700
Slimline Dish
2 Zinwell WB-68s cascaded (I didn't know about the 616)
Long runs from the dish to the multiswitch--I'm guessing 75"
Software version 0x19a

103(B) is ok signal strengths in between 83-88
103(A) is a little all over 2 @ 0 [email protected] 89 and [email protected]

The only really weak signal I've got is on 99(B) in between 75-85


----------



## Jaime Simpson (Aug 20, 2007)

grey screen @ 720p

Hr20-100 with bband converters plugged directly into receiver.
slimline 5 lnb with zinwell wb68, 50 ft directv cable.
hdmi to sony str-dg710 hdmi to sony sxrd 55in rear projection.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Active system, only had one failure on one HR20, connected to WB68, with BBCs, phone and network enabled, 1080i component to Trutech 15" LCD TV.

Started recordings on both tuners, stopped them, am now able to consistently get to 498 correctly.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

This morning.

Have one HR20 700 that works on both tuners. Have one that just has grey screen on both tuners. I tried the recording on 72 & 73 and still nothing on either tuner. I have reauthorized this box, menu reset, but nothing. It is hooked up via HDMI, switched to component, but still nothing. If I take off the BBC's I get searching for signal. When I connect them back up grey screen.

My slimline dish is about 40 to 50 feet away from my WB68. The HR20 that works is about 3-4 months old. The one that is not working for 498 is only a week old. Both are HR20 700s.


I was getting the Searching for Signal message on 499 on both units before today. Now there is no 499 on either. My signal strength runs mid to high 90s on both units and I have good signal strength on the other sats as well.

The one that doesn't work is about 30 feet from the switch, the working one is much further away.

I tried swapping the BBCs on the 2 units but that didn't change anything. I then went out to the switch and swapped lines around that didn't change anything either.

Then I swapped the two receivers. The one that was working quit working and the one that wasn't working started working. Then I switched everything back and now I just get the gray screen on both receivers. Then I also tried bypassing the switch still gray screen on 498. I tried resetting and reauthorizing but nothing changed.

At this point gray screens on both units.


----------



## keith_benedict (Jan 12, 2007)

Things seem OK (I can view 498), but my signal for 103(b) is mostly in the mid 60's (both tuners). 103(a) I only get signal on the even transponders.


----------



## tony7521 (Sep 5, 2006)

I am connected directly to the slimline dish.

On my HR20-100 I don't get channel 498.

On my H20-600 I DO get channel 498.

Seems like a software problem to me...:shrug:


----------



## shugo77 (Apr 13, 2007)

Failed
CH 498 blank Gray screen on both tuners
CH 499 previously appearred correctly for me
signal strengths in 90's accross the board on both tuners

Passive setup
less than 35 ft cable run connected directly to dish
BBCs installed
HR20-100
Slimline 5lnb
software 0x18a


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Interesting, I assumed all was well but....

Active:
2 HR20-700's connected to SWM5
#1 Congradulations
#2 Gray screen

Now #2 is not networked or hooked to a phoneline. But it is running the latest CE and will be updated tonight. It also is directly hooked to the SWM PI.

addendum: used Tom's suggestion above and started 2 recordings then canceled them. Now both Hr's are in congratulations mode.
If a mod wants to change my vote to no failure at this point.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Probable solution for HR20-100, don't know if it works for the -700.
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=100038


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

No failure. I am using an "active" setup. I have a Zinwell powered WB616 multi-switch connected to the Slimline dish. Boxes-to-multiswitch = 70 feet. Dish-to-multiswitch = 30 feet.


----------



## Mataki (Feb 18, 2007)

I called DirecTV a few days ago because I was having strange problems. They are sending a tech out on Sunday to diagnose the problem (Multiswitch, LNB, etc)

Location - Phoenix, AZ

5LNB dish feeding WB68 multiswitch. (Cable run is about 15-20 feet from dish to switch). From there, 2 outputs feed an HR20-700 (10 feet), another feeds an H20(30 feet), an older SD receiver (15 feet) and there is another run to another part of the house (40 feet). No receiver connected there. 

Rev 3 BBC connected to HR20 and H20. 

On HR20, I am getting good signal strengths from 101. mid 80s on 3 transponders on 110. Poor numbers on 119, nothing on 99(b), 103 (a) and 103 (b). When I change the screen to 103(b) the 0's fill up the screen in less than 3 seconds. It's like it doesn't even think it has a 103(b) connection. 

I checked connections on multiswitch, everything looked good. Haven't checked the dish.

The strange thing that happened, when I went on my H20 to view the signal strength I was getting some weak readings off of 103(b). After that, the signal went away and the H20 stopped working completely. Tried RBR, unplugging, would never turn back on. Swapped locations of my SD and H20 receivers, SD worked and H20 did not work (sometimes it wouldn't even power on, sometimes it would just sit at "searching for satellite")

DTV sent me out a replacement H20 and a tech is coming on Sunday to take a look at everything. 

any thoughts?


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> Active system, only had one failure on one HR20, connected to WB68, with BBCs, phone and network enabled, 1080i component to Trutech 15" LCD TV.
> 
> Started recordings on both tuners, stopped them, am now able to consistently get to 498 correctly.
> 
> ...


Very interesting Tom. Maybe you can move this just below Earl's thread start so others can try too see if this will resolve their issue and they won't have to search this thread for it.


----------



## gpctexas (May 26, 2007)

passed on 1 TV Failed on other


Receiverd: HR20-700
Dish: Slimline
Switch: wb68
Cable length: TV1 ~50' failed TV2 ~80' Passed
BBCs Installed: Yes Tried Rev 2 and 3
103(b) transponders: 95+
Previous success on 499: Yes
Both Ch 480 481 report success


----------



## FmrFrtDog (Nov 24, 2006)

I get the 498 test slide on my H20-600, but a gray screen on the HR20-100 that is connected to the same WB68. On a separate dish, the HR20-700/WB68 combo has a gray screen on 498.


----------



## fkubick (Jul 22, 2005)

Passive environment

(2) HR20-700
(1) H20-100

Dish to switch cable length - all 30'

Switch to HR20's - 6' and 20'
Switch to H20 - 35' 

All signals in 80's and 90's

H20 has correct screen - neither HR20 does
All had 499 Searching for Signal message until today


----------



## stevesns69 (Aug 1, 2007)

I see that some people are running running 0x19a software and I still have 0x18a on an H20-700. Will this have anything to do with just getting a blank screen? The H20-600 shows the slide okay.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

To better track and see possible patterns in failure to get 498 I would suggest a poll with at least the following choices:

Receiver is HR20-100
Receiver is HR20-700
HR20 is running national release firmware version XXXXX
HR20 is running national release firmware version YYYYYY
HR20 is running CE release firmware version XXXXX
HR20 is running CE release firmware version YYYY
dish is AT9
dish is Slimline
Sat connection is direct to dish
Sat connection is through single WB68 multiswitch
Sat connection is through Zinwell 6x16 multiswitch
Sat connection is through 2 parallel WB68 multiswitches 
Sat Connection is through cascaded multiswitches
Cable run is <=50 feet
Cable Run is 50-100 feet
Cable run is >100 feet

....and there is probably a few other choices that should be added.

Is it possible to set up a poll where multiple "yes votes" are allowed?


----------



## Beetle (May 29, 2007)

Passive - Slimline Dish
103b signals on all tp's 79-92 range on both receivers
H20-100 0x2121 about 40' to dish - Set up as Primary
No problems - slide is always there
HR20-100 0x18a about 50' to dish - Set up as Secondary
Consistent black screen despite 72-73-498 and reset


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

So far all is good on my HR20-700 and H21.
Active setup with WB68 to SWM5.
"Mystery" charges appear on account.


----------



## cashoe (Apr 27, 2007)

My Hr20-100 has about 50 feet of cable from a pair of cascaded wb-68's and gets 498 with unknown rev of BBC's.

My HR20-700 has about 125 Feet of cable from the cascaded Multiswitches, and gets a blank screen on 498. With brand new REV 3 BBC's

This is while they are both tuned to 498.

FWIW, on a completely unrelated note, the blank-screen-on-498 HR-20 was having SERIOUS audio issues on the current Mpeg2 HD channels, with noisy dropouts every few seconds for the last several days. After spending about half an hour on a blank 498, the audio issues have cleared up.

Completely unrelated in any way that i can figure out, but might bee a good data point for someone more knowledgeable than I.


----------



## drewx420 (Sep 9, 2006)

drewx420 said:


> 2 HR20
> Slimline 5lnb
> Z WB68
> Approx 50' dish to switch
> ...


I would like to update my situation. After playing around a bit more I have one HR20 that will get the slide on both tuners after the channel down/channel up trick.

The second identically set up box gets black screen regardless. 
Tried swapping B-band converters and made no difference.


----------



## xuniman (Sep 16, 2003)

No problems on either my HR20-700 connected to a 6x8 passive and a slimline dish or my HR20-100 connected to a 6x8 passive and a old style 5 lnb dish (the two dish setup was easier than cabling across the house for all the receivers).

Both receivers are running the last national release for the respective boxes.


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

move one out of the problem area and move it to the good, I'm up and running! had a bad hook up.


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

2000voltz said:


> move one out of the problem area and move it to the good, I'm up and running! had a bad hook up.


CONGRATS... mind if we ask what the trouble was will give those of still seeing the Black Screen of Death another to check


----------



## UTVLamented (Oct 18, 2006)

Works on tuner 2, not on tuner 1. Passive setup, no multiswitch, maybe 50' from dish to unit. AT9 5-lnb dish. Equal signal strength on both tuners for 103b.


----------



## Bigguy (Jan 21, 2004)

Update on Black screen from this morning.
Got home tried the record on 2 channels at the same time trick and now get the slide consistantly.


----------



## henryld (Aug 16, 2006)

Going to withhold my vote for awhile to make sure every thing is OK but at this moment all is good.


----------



## 2000voltz (Sep 21, 2007)

shadez2270 said:


> CONGRATS... mind if we ask what the trouble was will give those of still seeing the Black Screen of Death another to check


mine was a searching for sat...finally went up to roof to find a thrid diplexor that I believe was there from my dish days and the d installer forgot to remove it (I'm giving him the benifit of the doubt.) it was in bad shape too. I didn't thinkl those things could be out side. I removed it, put on new ends and all is good now. sorry if that didn't help you. good luck.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

I have never gotten anything but the congratulations slide, but what's the best way to absolutely verify that both tuners are working on 103b? Is there an easier way than disconnecting the output of each BBC from the HR20's tuner1 and tuner2 inputs?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Working fine on both my -100 and -700. Both are running latest CEs for each unit (I don't think the last -100 CE went national. If it did, then that is what I am running....the -700 is running last weekend's CE.)

I have SWM8 on my system. Forced both tuners with a recording.

FWIW, my AVR says the non-audio is 5.1.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

cartrivision said:


> I have never gotten anything but the congratulations slide, but what's the best way to absolutely verify that both tuners are working on 103b? Is there an easier way than disconnecting the output of each BBC from the HR20's tuner1 and tuner2 inputs?


Tune to 498. Then up or down channel to the next channel and record that one. Then tune back to 498. That should force both tuners to have tuned to 498.


----------



## LDLemu4U (Oct 16, 2006)

On 2 HR20-700, no problem at all. 

That's a failure rate of about 26% among us DBSTalk members.

Last I can remember DTV has something like 1.6 million HD subs. I'm sure that the failure rate to the average HD sub will be much higher.

Thus, must be the main reason why we are not getting our new hd Channels.


----------



## lowgolfer (Dec 8, 2006)

nothing on tuner 1 or 2


----------



## Tideman (Oct 12, 2006)

I'm not a techie so bear with me. I am getting searching for signal on both HR20-700's. Not sure I have the correct multiswitch. I have a Terk BMS58.

These are my 103(b) readings
1-8 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 0 
9-16 0 36 0 62 26 77 n/a n/a
17-24 85 n/a n/a n/a n/a 93 n/a n/a 

How many problems do I have?


----------



## JonSamuels (Jun 26, 2007)

I seem to have issues on one tuner only but it is fixed by pressing pause then pressing play

If I tune to 498, I see the Congrats slide. Then I tune to 72, then 73, then 498 to switch to the second tuner. When I do this, I get a blank screen. If I press pause, then press play, I then see the Congrats slide. If I hit Pause/Play/FF/REW/etc from then on, everything is OK.

I can reproduce this every time.

I have an HR20-100 connected directly to the dish. Signal strengths are in the 87-95 range.


----------



## msmith (Apr 23, 2002)

Both of my HR20's passed. One failed until I reset it.

Setup:
Slimline 5LNB dish
WB68 multiswitch
HR20 that passed the first time is "near" the multiswitch (short 20' run)
HR20 that failed the first time is "far" from the multiswitch (maybe 70' run) It passed after a restart AND doing the 72 then 73 then 498 thing


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

Working fine in 1080i


----------



## claydough (Jun 13, 2007)

Receiver: HR20-700
Multiswitch: JVI Trunkline 35TRDTV48 4x8

Failure on both tuners


----------



## mlciskey (Nov 25, 2005)

2 HR20-100s, one works, second gets blank screen

AU-9
WB6x8 15 foot run from dish to switch

HR20 that works has about 15 foot cable run 
this HR20 is the primary unit on my account

HR20 that has blank screen has about 50 foot run
Channels 480 and 481 work on both tuners
Transponder readings are consistent on both HR20
Have tried all the troubleshooting items that I've seen so far
When I tried native mode on with all resolutions on channel 498 comes in as 720p
Have yet to try and swap units on the cables, that will have to wait for the weekend.

Mark


----------



## SFjr (Jul 24, 2007)

HR20-100 - Latest NR software
Slimline 5LNB
WB68 Multiswitch
HD Access credit and debit show on Recent Activity
Got the phone call for D* about new channels coming soon
Receiver is about 50 feet from the MS and 62 feet from the dish
Native Off - 720P and 1080i Selected
HDMI to DVI connection
Mid 90s across the board on 103(b) for both tuners
Rev 2 BBCs
'Searching for Sat' on 499 (when it was around) - both tuners
Both tuners pass test on 480 and 481 - confirming BBCs
Grey screen only on 498 - both tuners

I have tried everything that has been mentioned so far. I have yet to see the 'slide'.


----------



## bigmac94 (Aug 18, 2006)

lackatrack said:


> Failed, grey screen. HR20-100 with two lines straight to slimline dish. Approx. 40ft. of cable.


Hello..
I also had a failed test & grey screen on Ch.498.
I checked the Directv Website And it said to call with a Grey Screen,something about checking for availability.
Good news is we are up & running with the Logo!


----------



## fratwell (Jul 2, 2005)

ch 498 works, the congratulations slide, 1080i, Component, 480/481 also work
-H20-600
-SW: x2024
-AT9
-35 feet direct connection through BBC2 to AT9
-103b Even TP's are reading about 13 to 17 pts lower (70-78) than odd TPs (90's)
-101, 110, 119 all in the 90's, get locals from 99b


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

bobshults said:


> Consistent fail, gray screen, passive setup
> 
> One HR20-700 with two inputs directly connected to 5lnb antenna, no switch, BBC correctly connected directly to receiver, RG6 cables <25 ft.


An Update: I've been around off and on all day on the several threads discussing this issue. FYI, none of the many fixes/workarounds have worked for me. I have received nothing but a blank screen on 498 all day. BTW the new channels 480 and 481 work fine for me.


----------



## cartrivision (Jul 25, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Tune to 498. Then up or down channel to the next channel and record that one. Then tune back to 498. That should force both tuners to have tuned to 498.


Do we know for a fact that tuner 1 is always used to record the currently selected channel if nothing is currently being recorded? If that is not known, doing the above may or may not force both tuners to have tuned to 498.

Barring knowing that for a fact, a sure way to guarantee trying to see 498 on both tuners is:

Start recording some regular program on channnel "A"
Tune to channel 498 and verify reception
Start recording some regular program on channel "B"
Stop the recording of program on channel "A"
Tune to channel 498 and verify reception


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

One HR20-700, black screen only on 498. Pass both 480 and 481. Semi-active setup.

35 feet of cable to a wb68, 80 or so feet of cable from there to the dish. The wb68 has an eagle aspen 4x8 cascaded into it, providing power to the dish and additional outputs for SD only receivers. The HR20 is connected directly to the wb68.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I have an HR20-100. I have to the channel change routine (72 then 73) to then be able to get 498's test slide.

If I go to 480 i get the 771 searching for satellite
If I go to 481 i get the 103-B-Band Even(18v) BBC confirmed.

H21 seems to be good all the way around.
Still need to check the two HR20-700's.

Both of these boxes are hanging off of the WB68.


----------



## djsmokyc (May 15, 2005)

Channel works fine on one HR20-100. (Component, 50' runs).

Grey screen on second HR20-100.
Native OFF
Tried only 720p, only 1080i, neither works
component
WB68
10' run to multiswitch, 10' run from switch to receiver

I get ok messages on 480, 481


Edit: Tried again Sunday night while recording something on a local HD, I get the message OK now.


----------



## mcbeevee (Sep 18, 2006)

Was initially getting gray screen on all 3 HR20-700's. After trying the channel up/down and pause/ff tricks, got 2 of the 3 to display the "Congrats" slide on both tuners. The 3rd one will not work on either tuner. Tried restarting and swapping the BBC's from a working HR20 to the non-working HR20, but that still did not work. Getting good readings on the 480/481 test channels for all HR20's.

Slimline/Zinwell WB68
Cable Run is 50-100 feet

1) HR20-700 version 0x18a - not working
2) HR20-700 version 0x18a - working
3) HR20-700 version 0x19a - working


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

Channel 480 pass
channel 481 pass
Channel 498 Fail grey screen

HR20-100, 0x18a firmware
1080i via component

60-70 feet new RG6, 2 lines directly to dish
(dish peaked today by D* to 90 on 103b)


----------



## UVAgrizzly (Sep 21, 2007)

I have 2 HR20-700s, both with latest NR software

primary box in living room:

gets the black screen on 498 (720p, no errors)
BBCs both good per 480/481
No MS, has OTA, no diplexer
~25' from slimline dish.


bedroom setup:

says channels 498, 480 and 481 not available, will not tune to them
The BBCs are connected, one straight in, the second is outside of the diplexers for this OTA feed.
~50' from dish (diplexer region starts behind primary)

primary HR20 was installed one week ago, the bedroom set is about 3 months old.

any guesses why the bedroom set doesn't see the channels?


----------



## dwenn (Oct 26, 2006)

I have 1 HR20-700, with latest NR software.
I get the black screen on 498 (720p, no errors)
BBCs both good per 480/481
I have OTA with signal amplifier direct line no diplexer
75 feet from slimline dish.


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

H20-100 has the slide and 498 listed in guide
HR20-100 498 listed in guide but has black screen
H20 replaced by above HR20 this afternoon had the slide and 498 in guide this morning
Zinwell DB68 switch 
BBC's installed
I no longer have channel 499 on either receiver
Transponder signals on 103 (b) all good, readings are higher on tuner 2
No cable runs longer than 40'
New cable installed w/ HR20


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

If you get a message on your screen telling you that your HD setup is correct, you're all set to enjoy the new HD channels from DIRECTV as they become available. 
If you see the message "Searching for Satellite Signal," you do not have the BBC or it is not connected properly. 
If you see a gray or blank screen, DIRECTV will have to verify your equipment setup to determine if you need a BBC. Please call Customer Service at 1-800-531-5000. 
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPageNR.jsp?assetId=P4370042


----------



## xchangx (Sep 19, 2006)

apace said:


> H20-100 has the slide and 498 listed in guide
> HR20-100 498 listed in guide but has black screen
> H20 replaced by above HR20 this afternoon had the slide and 498 in guide this morning
> Zinwell DB68 switch
> ...


Have you guys tried refreshing your service on d* website? I just tried that and now it's working.


----------



## LP30 (Feb 27, 2004)

4 HR20-700's
2 HR10-250's
Slimline 5lnb dish
2 WB68's in series
Dish to Switch 30 feet

Switch to receivers 20ft, 30ft, 45ft, 60ft

Passed 499, 480, and 481. 
Black screen on 498 on all 4 receivers

103b signal strength ranges from 68-75


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

- Gray Screen consistently (have not seen any video)
- 1 HR20-700
- AT9
- BBC's connected (got SFS on 499 previously)
- Direct connect (no multiswitch)
- 50-60' of Quad Shield RG6
- Channel 480/481 report "okay"
- 103(b) TPs ~80


----------



## mkatts (May 24, 2007)

@#[email protected]#, had 498 earlier. Now I get black screens on all 3 channels! :-(
Even after a soft boot.


----------



## gregglt1 (Sep 21, 2007)

Slimline 5lnb passive
< 20'cable run
HR20-700 black screen 498, both tuners
H20-100 pass 498
Hr20 & H20 pass 480,481
All transponder103b, 90's


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

I am seeing nothing but blank screen on all receiver and tuners for 498 BBC's all passed previous test and current test on (480 & 481) and signals are between 92-98 for All Transponders on 103(b) I do not get HD Locals and have little to no reception on 103(a)

2 HR20's (100 & 700)
4 Lines Directly from Slimline Dish to WB68 MultiSwitch 

Multiswitch Output Cofig:
2 to LivingRoom for 1 HR20-100
2 to MSTR Bd Room for 1 HR20-700
1 to Kitchen for HuMax LCD with Built in DTV Tuner (non-HD)
1 to BdRoom 2 (no tv currently)
1 to BdRoom 3 (no tv currently)
1 to BdRoom 4 (no tv currently)


----------



## josejrp (May 5, 2007)

No problems with 498, 499, or 480/481. My setup is passive, and detailed below:

I have a HR20-100(black) with a Zinwell 6x8 Multi-Switch WB68 a few feet from the receiver (6 ft or less cables), and a Slimline switch maybe 50 ft (or less) from the multi-switch. The HR20-100 is connected via HDMI to a Sony SXRD TV.


----------



## lnoz (Aug 20, 2007)

Gray Screen consistently (have never seen slide, shows as 720p with native on, all possible resolutions selected)
- 1 HR20-100
- Slimline 5LNB
- BBC's connected rev. 3 (got on 499 previously)
- Direct connect (no multiswitch)
- 50-60' of RG6
- Channel 480/481 report "okay"
- 103(b) TPs >85
get locals OTA
HR20 is primary unit, other units HR10-250 & Sony SAT-HD300


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

Good on 480 and 481, Grey Screen of DEATH on 498

HR-20-700 - 30' from Multi-Switch
5LNB-Slimline (Installed 2 weeks ago during upgrade to HR20 from HR10-250)
WB68 Multi-Switch 15' from dish
BBC's connected in back of HR20-700, previous 499 check OK
HD Locals OTA
Located in Redding, CA 
103(b) TPs +85
HR20 is primary, Two other receivers on Multiswitch, my old HR10-250 and a D11


----------



## HBKDinobot (Sep 15, 2007)

Passive. Failing... None of the "fixes" have worked.

HR20-700 connected straight to the AT9 dish. Approx 90 feet of cable. (Quad Shield RG6)

Have good signal strength... BBC have passed the tests.

Software version 0x18a.


----------



## MiamiPhins (May 28, 2007)

Passive setup for me. Length of the cabling is probably 30-40 feet to the multiswitch from the dish.
4 Quad Shield RG6's running in directly from Slimline to WB68 multiswitch. I have 4 active lines going out of the multiswitch to an HR20-700 AND HR20-100. I have additional line going out of the multiswitch no connected to anything. They are connected because I moved my bedroom around to a different jack. My house is centrally wired by myself. No breaks in the wires with the exception of the termination points. All runs are separate runs in the house.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

xchangx said:


> Have you guys tried refreshing your service on d* website? I just tried that and now it's working.


How do you do that?


----------



## bwaldron (Oct 24, 2005)

vurbano said:


> How do you do that?


http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/global/secondaryIndex.jsp?assetId=1100068


----------



## SteveEJ (May 30, 2007)

Slimline dish with 8-10' cable to WB68 Multiswitch.

2-20' cables to HR10-100 (0x18a) with 2 BBC's at DVR. 498 FAILED (Black Screen)

1-55' cable to H10 498 PASSED

4 other cables no more than 40' with 2 SD DVR's attached.

Thanks Earl!

Steve


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

I have a au9 dish to a SWM5 from there i have 2 HR20-700's from the FTM ports and 1 legacy DVR samsung. One HR20 is located in the living room and is receiving the 498 with no problems. The second HR20-700 is located in the bedroom and i am getting a black screen on 498. However on channels 480 and 480 the BBC test was successful.


----------



## kenshejoe (Jul 15, 2007)

Skins Fan said:


> Just H20-100 connected directly to AT9. BBC installed and had the OK message on the 499.
> 
> HD Access verified
> 
> ...


Exact same results as you and I am in Northern Virginia, very close to your location.


----------



## TMar (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got a run of <75' from the slimline with no multiswitches. There are however two ground blocks on this run. Then there's the HR20-700 with ver. 3 BBC's, and haven't seen a picture yet on 498.


----------



## NotNterLaced (Feb 22, 2007)

I have 2 HR-20s. One installed in February (primary) one just this week (July mfg date). Both running national release connected directly to the dish. The older one gets 498 fine. The newer one does not. I've tried all of the channel change/pause/play tricks, resets, and the native mode off trick (usually native mode on with all resolutions). Black screen, no image. BBCs apparently OK per 480/481/499 (before that went away). Signal levels in the high 70s and 80s. Both in the same cabinet (one above the other) and about 30-40 foot cable runs.

EDIT for the failing unit:

Okay... 
I need some more data collecting....

Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... yes(no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations)
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed Yes
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM N/A
5) You can get your locals in HD OTA only - Richmond VA - Radio Shack amplified antenna
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels... 480/481 OK 498 Black Screen Only


----------



## kenshejoe (Jul 15, 2007)

lucky13 said:


> All feeds from a Zinwell 6x8.
> 
> 2 HR20s: I get the Congrats slide on 3 tuners.
> On the 4th tuner a get a gray screen with the searching for satellite message.
> ...


You are the third person with zeros on one tuner in the DC metro area. I am novice and have no idea what it means but we may have a trend.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I have an HR20-100. I have to the channel change routine (72 then 73) to then be able to get 498's test slide.
> 
> If I go to 480 i get the 771 searching for satellite
> If I go to 481 i get the 103-B-Band Even(18v) BBC confirmed.
> ...


I'm pretty sure I have resolved my HR20-100 test channel inconsistancy.
Since I first installed my SWM-5 a few months back. I have added a new TV in my office w/ PIP. I also added an H21 and an HR20-100. Those boxes replaced a single tuner enabled SD D* Tivo. So with a set w/ PIP I add available 3 tuners.

Anyway.... I discovered today that that I mistakenly connected one tuner of the HR20-100 to the WB68 and the other tuner to the SWM-5 legacy port. :nono2: 

I have now connected both cables to the WB68 and has resolved my test channel problem.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

AT9->/WB68 all outputs in use
HR20-700 good on both tuners
HR20-100 good on both tuners
H20-600 good to go

I've never had a moment's problem getting the congratulations screen, once I removed the "hidden" diplexer in the line to tuner 1 of the HR20-700. 
Just reporting in.

Edit: Above I have accounted for only 5 of the 8 outputs of the WB68. The other 3= 2 tuners of HR10-250 and a Hughes HTL-HD. All H/HR units are running the latest CE's for each unit. I'm running about 80' of RG6Q from the dish, through two 2way ground blocks to the WB68. Anywhere from 10 to 50 foot runs from the multiswitch to each of the receivers. Thought I'd mention this, since cable length may be a factor, and mine are on the long side of accepted practice. All reported in the interest of thoroughness.


----------



## dukeblue021 (Dec 8, 2006)

Sidecar dish >> WB68

H20-600 (0x2038) = GOOD
HR20-700 (0x19d)= GOOD, both tuners
HR20-100 (0x18a) = Pass tests on channels 480 and 481, but get a black screen on 498

Also note that I am only using one tuner on the HR20-100, with NO HD locals available, getting it via OTA. About 100 ft of RG6 between the multiswitch and the HR20-100. The HR20-100 was consistently passing the 499 test channel (searching for signal).

Edit: I am getting at least a 95 signal on all active transponders on the HR20-100, so it isnt a signal strength issue.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

Hm.

So I was just checking the signal strengths of various transponders. One of the cables going to my HR20 brings up all zeros on 103b. The other brings up strengths in the high 90s. 

The one that "works" presently is the one that the tech ran yesterday. The one that doesn't work is the one that ran to the H20 I swapped out. Here's the weird thing: on my H20 yesterday, I got great signal strengths with the cable. In fact, I even saw the slide on my H20 with this "broken" cable. It's not the tuner, because I switched them and one works on both and the other is "dead" on both...

To add to the mystery, I get no slide no matter what tuner I use, and I get a positive message on the test channels. The suspense continues. Honestly, I'm trying really hard to see this slide in all its 1080i glory.

EDIT: With one tuner hooked up, the signal strength returns on the "broken" cable, but only if I use a Rev 2 (not Rev 3) BBC. Who knows. I just wanted to share in case this was important.

No multiswitch, direct line to Slimline. HR20-100, OTA locals.


----------



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

498 480 480 are fine.
first HR-20 and first H-20 are 40 ft away from WB68.
second HR-20 50ft.
third HR-20 100ft 
second H-20 125ft.(This will be replaced by fourth HR-20 and will be moved 150 ft away where my old tivo hr 10-250 is)
I have 4 HR-20s and 2 H-20s(4th HR -20 is getting installed on Monday9/24).
Two of my HR-20s have single cable. 

1.Can the SWM be placed after WB68 near my HR-20 or WB must be removed first? 
2. Do installers have 5 or 8 output SWM in the truck yet? Are they free? I think I need 8 output SWM if we get rid of WB68.
3. If he does not have SWMs should I let him install 16 output Zinwell and wire more cables to my HR-2O dvrs or wait untill SWMs are available?

Thank you

Dra



Zinwell WB68
sidecar
2H20s
4HR-20s


----------



## dwenn (Oct 26, 2006)

As has been suggested I went on-line and refreshed my services.
I now have working channels across the board 480/481 and 498!

So if you haven't tried this yet I would suggest it.


----------



## gizzorge (Jul 31, 2007)

What is supposed to happen when you refresh online? Nothing happened for me that I could see.


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

bobshults said:


> Consistent fail, gray screen, passive setup
> 
> One HR20-700 with two inputs directly connected to 5lnb antenna, no switch, BBC correctly connected directly to receiver, RG6 cables <25 ft.


Same for me, except cable feet from dish to HR20-700 is about 20 ft.


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

apace said:


> H20-100 has the slide and 498 listed in guide
> HR20-100 498 listed in guide but has black screen
> H20 replaced by above HR20 this afternoon had the slide and 498 in guide this morning
> Zinwell DB68 switch
> ...


Update 09/25/07 12 PM: Now getting slide w/ audio on 498 with both receivers


----------

